# Pretoria - where to buy



## BabaGanoush (May 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have very recently moved to SA from the UK and need to get settled in here. I am looking to buy lots of things for my new home and wondered where is the best place to source them from, such as furniture, kitchen supplies etc. 

I don't have a massive budget but I would like to buy plenty of things to make my stay more comfortable, perhaps second-hand items would therefore be best...

Any advice on the best places to shop would be greatly appreciated (either in or around Pretoria or online!) 

Thanks


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

BabaGanoush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have very recently moved to SA from the UK and need to get settled in here. I am looking to buy lots of things for my new home and wondered where is the best place to source them from, such as furniture, kitchen supplies etc.
> 
> ...


AKHONA FURNISHERS have some pretty things (bed and couches and some appliances) at fair prices. It was recommended to me by a friend who bought a bed from there 3 years ago, she said it is still in top condition so i suggest you go check it out or check their website Akhona Furnishers. I am still to go and check it out myself, so, sorry i do not have first hand experience to share.

Other websites you could check are

Cheap mattresses, affordable lounge suites - Discount Decor - cheap mattresses, affordable lounge suites

Ericssons Mattress and Pine Furniture

Cheers!!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Furniture city too have amazing stocks. Go visit them


----------



## BabaGanoush (May 27, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies! Will take a look at your suggestions and see what I can find


----------



## BabaGanoush (May 27, 2016)

I have already purchased a few things from these suggestions so thanks again guys!! Also for anyone else interested my neighbour has recommended a couple of other options. Apparently there is a company called Moving On  who sell peoples second hand items for them and they hold sales at lots of different venues?! Definitely need to go to the next one. Another option he suggested was a second hand for sale website which seems to have a bit of anything and everything on there! So it looks like I will have a fully furnished home in no time


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Binuns has a wide variety of kitchen gadgets you won't get elsewhere. Avoid MRP Home as their crockery scratches easily and everything else seems to break / fade


----------

